# How do I drive from UAE to EU safely?



## redaxel (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello, first off money isnt the issue with my trip here. My issue is safety. I know the journey is long and hard from Dubai or Abu Dhabi to Poland. I can drive for 12-16 hours straight no problem but then I need a safe and relaxing place to stay at for the night. I'm a 20 year old American with my 21 year old girlfriend. We will be driving back a Porsche Cayman since its such a great deal (I looked into it for months on end. It is certainly worth it to drive back from dubai to warsaw and keep it there) If I bought a Porsche in warsaw Id be broke and stupid to do that. They are at least double or even triple the price plus more kilometers. Anyways, Im scared because some countries are fighting currently and I know some arabian countries have problems with young women being in the car. Ill keep my doors locked and wont eat at sketchy places but I will need a hotel somewhere and need to stop for gas at some places. Once I pass turkey and get into Europe it will be A-Okay just I need some recommended spots to stay at. And what countries should I look out for? The trip is planned sort of for the near future. Im also a polish resident just polands mostly for my summer home. Exporting the car wouldnt be too great of a deal plus too much paperwork and I feel itd be better to just drive the car.. just Im not sure if everything would be alright. Plus I remember my last time I went to a middle eastern country if you had an american passport yoy were looked at weirdly but that was a few years ago.. thanks for any responses.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow! All the best with this, what a journey! I'm not saying its impossible, as people have done this, but you have a lot of logistical problems to overcome, like getting a visa (and then surviving the roads) to get through Saudi. 

After that you have a choice of Iraq, Syria or Iran to get through. :S

12-16 hours per day driving for duration of trip (8 days or so??) is not advisable.

Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Aside from all of that, can you buy, register, deregister and export a car here if you aren't a resident? Also, what about insurance? Where would you arrange it? Will it cover you through all the countries you're intending to drive through, some of which may be classified as unsafe or even a war zone?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Short answer is that you cannot - the best you would get would be a succession of ferries and sea transport. Chap I know won an R8 and it took him weeks on ferries to get it back to France.

This isn't some kind of slightly hotter version of the UAS where driving coast to coast is viable.

I wouldn't even attempt it in an APC let alone a highly stealable Porsche, with a kidnapping magnet in the front seat (you being from the USA) . And you're taking a non-married lady with you - this just keeps getting better.

I think the only way you could make it worse was if the OP was jewish, and to paint car in Israeli colours


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You can .

But you need to go through Iran and into Turkey.

But why would you want to do it anyway?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

redaxel said:


> Hello, first off money isnt the issue with my trip here. My issue is safety. I know the journey is long and hard from Dubai or Abu Dhabi to Poland. I can drive for 12-16 hours straight no problem but then I need a safe and relaxing place to stay at for the night. I'm a 20 year old American with my 21 year old girlfriend. We will be driving back a Porsche Cayman since its such a great deal (I looked into it for months on end. It is certainly worth it to drive back from dubai to warsaw and keep it there) If I bought a Porsche in warsaw Id be broke and stupid to do that. They are at least double or even triple the price plus more kilometers. Anyways, Im scared because some countries are fighting currently and I know some arabian countries have problems with young women being in the car. Ill keep my doors locked and wont eat at sketchy places but I will need a hotel somewhere and need to stop for gas at some places. Once I pass turkey and get into Europe it will be A-Okay just I need some recommended spots to stay at. And what countries should I look out for? The trip is planned sort of for the near future. Im also a polish resident just polands mostly for my summer home. Exporting the car wouldnt be too great of a deal plus too much paperwork and I feel itd be better to just drive the car.. just Im not sure if everything would be alright. Plus I remember my last time I went to a middle eastern country if you had an american passport yoy were looked at weirdly but that was a few years ago.. thanks for any responses.


Another dreamer. Why would am American even think of it?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It would certainly be an adventure!
I would be inclined to cover the car in fake scratches - use secondhand wheels and smear it in the grease that the Saudis use to avoid sandstorm damage.
I would also ensure windows were well tinted and would wear local clothing and hats appropriate to each country that i drive through.
Anything to nake the car less desirable and to hide my country of origin.
I would also get the car on a boat from UAE to somehwere like Turkey - to avoid the trek through Saudi, Iran, Syria etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If Google Maps says you can do it then you can do it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Iraq and Syria are out. The first unfriendly checkpoint you get to, you're taken hostage and/or killed, she's raped several times before being killed.

Iran then Turkey shouldn't be too bad, but you'd get a lot of attention in rural areas driving a Porsche with a pretty young thing in the passenger seat. Still high chance of rape. Plus not sure how easy it is for a US citizen to get a visa for Iran. You run the risk of being detained for being a spy.

Basically, if you cannot be talked out of it and you must do it, don't take your girlfriend with you. 

Stick the car in a container and get it shipped to Europe.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Iraq and Syria are out. The first unfriendly checkpoint you get to, you're taken hostage and/or killed, she's raped several times before being killed. Iran then Turkey shouldn't be too bad, but you'd get a lot of attention in rural areas driving a Porsche with a pretty young thing in the passenger seat. Still high chance of rape. Plus not sure how easy it is for a US citizen to get a visa for Iran. You run the risk of being detained for being a spy. Basically, if you cannot be talked out of it and you must do it, don't take your girlfriend with you. Stick the car in a container and get it shipped to Europe.


Not just good advice, GREAT advice.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I read a very detailed blog couple of years ago by a guy who did it in either a Cayman it a Boxster and if I can find the link I'll put it up. To be honest there is no way I'd attempt it in either if those cars for one very basic reason, they don't have a spare wheel. Instead of a spare wheel you have a tube of tyre sealant and a small electric air compressor which is gonna be as much use as a chocolate fire guard. 
Even if you did carry a mini spare wheel you're still a bit screwed as the only place that you can carry the wheel you take off the car is in the passenger seat. 
If I was doing it i'd buy either a Cayenne or a Macan and then trade it in for a Cayman when you actually make it back to Poland.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Check out philduhs dot com, that's the blog I was talking about. Rather than drive why not just get it crated up and shipped?


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

too much paperwork to have it shipped so you wanna drive it through war zones instead? are you for real?
I'd do it if I was gonna drive through nice places and enjoy my road trip, but having a week-long road trip where I will be worried of getting kidnapped, shot, raped or beheaded (or all) every single minute is not a very good idea.
Just pay to have it shipped, or drive a toyota in poland. your life is certainly worth more than a porscher.


----------



## Hugo80 (Aug 9, 2014)

Keeping the safety of your car aside and difficulties you may face for getting visa to different country through your trip(such as KSA with woman who is not your wife and Iran visa for American)

I was thinking of doing the same and IMO to avoid clash zones in Arabic countries , ideally i would ship the car to Iran and then drive from there to Turkey and Europe.

please check 

Please keep us updated if you get more info


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Redaxel,

I am not sure what kind of hard liquor you had, but you will be sharing that with us 

I dont want sound like your dad but Listen, you should not do this trip. Stop being a tight wallet and pay for proper shipping. It is far too dangerous for a 21 years old. And you should not drag your GF in this either.

Really just pay for shipping and if you are that concerned with price just ship to somewhere "safer" and drive from there to Poland.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Let me make it easy for you.
Driving through Iran: the car will go, GF will go, you will get stuck
Driving through Iraq: the car will go, you will go, GF will get stuck
Driving through Syria: GF will go, you will go, the car will get stuck 
Which two would you like to reach Europe?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Four days without even a single response from the OP, I guess he's not coming back (as would be the case if he tried this venture). So many people abandon conversations when they don't hear back what they wanted to hear.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Short answer is that you cannot - the best you would get would be a succession of ferries and sea transport. Chap I know won an R8 and it took him weeks on ferries to get it back to France.
> 
> This isn't some kind of slightly hotter version of the UAS where driving coast to coast is viable.
> 
> ...


Star of David on the roof, natch. And a horn playing some kind of Jewish ditty.

Israeli equivalent of the Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## AandB (Jun 13, 2014)

It's a shame to read that many of the previous posts have taken on such a negative outlook on this glorious journey. This would clearly be possible and a highly enjoyable journey if you attached some large balloons to the car, a la the movie 'Up' and then gently coasted back to Poland at an altitude of 10,000 feet.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

We must first identify the problem and then we can find a solution to it. The problem is not finding a way to drive a Porsche from UAE to Poland. The problem is finding a way to get a Porsche in Poland. Now the OP has a Porsche here in Dubai and he needs to get a Porsche in Poland. But he says that getting one in Poland will be more expensive. So what he needs to do is find someone in Poland who owns a Porsche and is planning to come to UAE. We will call this other person 'Polish.' Polish also wants to bring his Porsche to UAE but can't. The OP and Polish then reach an agreement whereby the OP will leave his Porsche in Dubai for Polish to use when he comes here. And Polish will allow OP to use his Porsche in Poland. Of course this arrangement will also come with risks, but I'm sure they will be less dangerous than if OP embarks on the journey from UAE to Poland in his Porsche.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

AandB said:


> It's a shame to read that many of the previous posts have taken on such a negative outlook on this glorious journey. This would clearly be possible and a highly enjoyable journey if you attached some large balloons to the car, a la the movie 'Up' and then gently coasted back to Poland at an altitude of 10,000 feet.


If coasting over Iraq, I'd suggest 10,000 meters at least. But a Boxster may be hard to pressurize.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Jowhara said:


> We must first identify the problem and then we can find a solution to it. The problem is not finding a way to drive a Porsche from UAE to Poland. The problem is finding a way to get a Porsche in Poland. Now the OP has a Porsche here in Dubai and he needs to get a Porsche in Poland. But he says that getting one in Poland will be more expensive. So what he needs to do is find someone in Poland who owns a Porsche and is planning to come to UAE. We will call this other person 'Polish.' Polish also wants to bring his Porsche to UAE but can't. The OP and Polish then reach an agreement whereby the OP will leave his Porsche in Dubai for Polish to use when he comes here. And Polish will allow OP to use his Porsche in Poland. Of course this arrangement will also come with risks, but I'm sure they will be less dangerous than if OP embarks on the journey from UAE to Poland in his Porsche.


Maybe they could swap girlfriends too...you know, just to sweeten the deal


----------

